
GetAwesomeness: A Directory of Lists - rullopat
https://getawesomeness.herokuapp.com/
======
K2L8M11N2
See also: [https://awesome.re](https://awesome.re)

------
adrianvoica
By all means (to the creator of this list of lists), don't be shy on adding
some bottom padding to those cards! Keep up the good work.

------
cookingrobot
FYI - I’m seeing a “Github does not respond” message in a lot of the lists.

------
botwriter
Yeah, Awesome Go is well pretty damn awesome.

